# going to be stocking the 125



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

after talking on the phone to Jeff Rapps, who seems to be an expert on cichlids, i have decided to get rid of my cariba and stock my 125 with some interesting new fish.

Silver Arrowana
Trimaculatas
Dovii
Managuense
Red Devil

Getting them as small juvi's so they have a good chance of getting along together. Cant wait!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

im smelling trouble with this mix.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> im smelling trouble with this mix.:nod:
> [snapback]1189578[/snapback]​


Rd and arrow i dont think will be happy together


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i dont understand how can recomend these fish..i thought he knew what he was doing but sometimes he suggest fish that make me wonder

the silver aro will need at least a 300g tank if not more seeing has they can grow to 24''+ very easily

dovii will need at least a 180g to himself considering hes one of the most aggresive cichlid out there growing to 24''+ himself..

red devil also grows very fast and around 12-14'' and will need at leasy a 75g to himself seeing has there very aggressive

Managuense can grow to 15-18'' ive seen and can be very mean..

trimacs can reach 14-15'' and also very aggresive

what your doing is like putting saddam,bush,and blair together and comming out best friends..lol..not gona happene even if they grow up from 1 inch together..to make this happen i would think youd need at least 500 gallons..at the least..


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Agreed. Those fish may last a little while when they're tiny, but soon it will be war. I'd guess the dovii and red devil will be first to try to kill each other off...


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

in response to the dovii, jeff said that a male will grow to at the very most 18 inches and that would be huge and likley wont happen.

might not get the arrowana, but i have seen them 2 ft long do quite well in a 6 ft tank. i guess many might disagree, if it grew to 3ft then it would def need something bigger.

well we will see how it goes, all fish will be 2 inches and there will only be 4-5 of them in the tank, so hopefully it works, i have see tanks like this before that friends have work well, and i have also heard of people doing much worse as far as overstocking goes.


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

alos, arrownas are such diff fish then cichlids and dwell on the top, they dont interact as much with the other fish and stay out of the way. im confident, and will keep you posted


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

RRice said:


> alos, arrownas are such diff fish then cichlids and dwell on the top, they dont interact as much with the other fish and stay out of the way. im confident, and will keep you posted
> [snapback]1189653[/snapback]​


its not the aro you gotta worry about attacking its the rest..arro is gona be a big target..


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

large dovii have been recorded over the 40 inch mark in the wild. so there is no reason that with attiquit room that they wont get that big in the home aquarium. you dont have to listn to us, but can promise you that that tak is gonna be a friggin war zone.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

arrow-no, will not work, they are too delicate to be in with beastly cichlids, but a 300 is a bit much bro, they can reach to 48" in wild but in tanks usually 30" or under, and with there slender bodies, a 24" wide tank may be suffient, although, an 8' long tank would be appreatiated too

dovii-said to be one of the most aggressive cichlids of the central american genre, needs to have atleast a 125 to its self for a female, a 180 for a male.....

red devil-prolly will fight and beat the living sh*t outta anything wit it

managuese-get larger then the RD, and being of the _parachromis_ genus have larger teeth the the RD, so its likely to find the RD killed eventually

trimacs-no real compatiblity issues here, but they are quite territorial, may be shoved around by RD

in with your rd id recomend just leaving him alone, and he would only need a 75

just because cichlids _can_ be put with other fish, unlike piranhas, doeznt mean that they should, infact, i think many cichlids can be just as, if not more, intolerable then piranhas

but thats not all thats lost, there are plenty of cichlids out there that can be in with other cichlids

getting rid of your caribes for cichlids is a good idea though









BTW: im very impressive with rapps selection of fish, but from what ive heard, he dont know jack sh*t about compatibilty with cichlids


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> large dovii have been recorded over the 40 inch mark in the wild.[snapback]1189701[/snapback]​


I call bullshit on that


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

i know i might be starting a war in my tank, but didnt mean to start a war on this forum

i will not get an arrowana, and probably not a dovii
but i do want a managuense, RD and a trimac. those in my 125 i think can make it. if not fine, i am very particular about my fish and if one is getting beat up, i will be sure to take care of him and resolve the problem.

i have seen other tanks with these such fish work successfully, and even a good friend of mine had many of these similar beasts in a 125 plus a lot of cat, wolfish arrow and plecos and it worked. but who knows

thanks for all your imput, i am learning a lot, and hearing a lot of different opinions.


----------

